# Projector Project, Cables are next



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

You may have seen my seemingly endless series of threads on my upcoming projector project.

So far I've tentatively settled on an Optoma HD70 and I've got most of the screen details sorted out, but the biggest hassle is yet to come.

I have a Denon AVR-3803 receiver that doesn't have HDMI switching or anything, :hissyfit:, but it does switch and upconvert to component.

The first question is whether one would notice a difference between the HDMI and component feeds. My Denon DVD-1920 has an HDMI out, so I wonder...

My next question pertains to the importance of quality component video cables. Since the things get bloody expensive at a frightful pace, I'm concerned that I might cheap out a little bit too much. Since routing through the ceiling is probably not a viable option, its going to have to be really long to go practically the whole way around the room:gah:.

I also noticed that the HD70 lacks a DVI input. Does anyone know if I can split my DVI from my video card and convert it to either component or HDMI? I would really like to be able to use it as a display for my puter.

I think that point may be moot, as the card has a VGA as well, I dont rrecall whether the PJ has a VGA in however, so I'll leave that in there.:scratchhead:

I'm not making any promises, but this might be the last thread I have to start to get all this figured out, so bear with me and help me out here. 

Thanks shacksters.:wave:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Making a recommendation would be easier if the lengths of cable you're talking about were known. How many feet would the cable be if you went around the room? How long would it be if you did run it up the wall and across the ceiling using a "channel" to cover it?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I havent actually figured the exact length out yet, but there are two possibilities: long and really long. I will do some measuring when I get home from work tonight. EIther I'll have to run it next to my rear speaker cables, on the floor almost all the way around the room, or along the opposite edge of the room in the corner with the ceiling.

I'll break out the extra long tape measure when I get home tonight and figure out some lengths.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

From what I figure, trying not to be too conservative, I'd be looking at about 40ft if I ran it the short way, along the ceiling. I figure around 60 the long way.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Randy,

www.monoprice.com
www.bluejeanscable.com

You cannot go wrong with either of them.

mech


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, Mech, those were helpful links.

I still wonder how much of a difference the higher priced cables make for a 50 foot run of component video, though.

I found a really cool thing on there that I didn't know about befor and will be very helpful to me. They have VGA to component adapter cables that I could use to connect my pc to my receiver and then use just one component run to the PJ. I love learning stuff!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Running a 50' component cable will be fine I did a 35' run before I upgraded to HDMI to DVI and yes, there is a difference between HDMI and Component but not a huge one.
The quality difference between a $150 set and a $50 set is non existent but make sure that the cable is heavy not just cheep RCA stuff you get with most consumer end equipment. Also it should have gold plated ends to help prevent oxidization.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, Tony, I think you just saved me a whole bunch of money. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> Thanks, Tony,


No problem, Just make sure that when you run the cables don't run them along side any power cables its ok to cross them just don't run within two feet of any power in the same direction this can cause the component cable to pick up interference.


----------

